# Pokeymanz to the Rescue



## glitchedgamer (Sep 29, 2009)

I was redoing a chemistry quiz after school today, and my Pokemon addiction came in handy! It was a periodic element quiz, and I had to remember the symbols. I remembered platinum, Pt, because the 4th generation is always abbriveated as DPPt. I remembered Hg was Mercury because Hg = Heart Gold = Ho-Oh = Sky and fire = sun = closest planet to sun!

Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 2, 2009)

I had the exact opposite thing happen to me; I got the word pseudonym in a spelling bee, went "omg sudowoodo" and spelled it sudonym. Ouch.

That was some very convolted logic there, though.


----------

